

Django Packages: Reusable Apps, Sites, Tools, and More for your Django Projects - mgunes
http://djangopackages.com/

======
nathanielksmith
I really like this project. It was by far my favorite Django Dash entry this
year--I couldn't believe how low it ended up in the rankings.

It looks nice, it works, and it actually fills a real need in the Django
ecosystem.

------
tobych
That's funny. Only this morning it suddenly dawned on me that such a resource
didn't seem to exist. I imagine the taxonomy could be made a little less wide,
though. Great start.

~~~
izak30
It's open source:

<https://github.com/djangopackages/djangopackages>

------
zalew
been here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1905399> and around comments
for months

still upvote

